# Rahmen um Bild



## Lunam (10. August 2006)

Wie kann ich einen solchen Rahmen erstellen?

http://img324.imageshack.us/img324/5364/gwhydra1.gif


----------



## Leola13 (10. August 2006)

Hai,

du meinst einen dünnen weissen und schwarzen Rahmen um das Bild legen ?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre über Auswahl - alles auswählen - Auswahl - Auswahl verändern - Umrandung - z.B. 10 Pixel und dann die Auswahl mir weiss füllen.
Auswahl aufheben - das ganze nochmal mit 5 Pixel und mit schwarz füllen.

Zweite Möglichkeit wäre die Arbeitsfläche zu vergrößern, eine neue Ebene anlegen mit weiß füllen und das gleiche Spiel mit schwarz noch einmal.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. August 2006)

Dritte Methode:

Ebenenstil hinzufügen

Kontur, Größe 1, Position innen, Farbe schwarz

Schein nach innen, Unterfüllen 100%, Größe 2

Alex

PS: Für einen dritten Rahmen außen: Schein nach außen, Unterfüllen 100%, Größe 1


----------



## Lunam (12. August 2006)

Ich finde das Unterfüllen nicht 

Und es zeigt keinen Rahmen an :

Hab das Bild dann hab ich ne neue Ebene gemacht danach hab ich das mit dem Ebenestil gemacht und soweiter und dann auf ok aber der Rahmen wird nicht angezeigt


----------



## Leola13 (12. August 2006)

Hai, 

auf einer neuen, *leeren* Ebene funktioniert das nicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------

